# CM9 - Installing CM9 Music App



## dontlogmebro (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm trying to install the Cyanogenmod music app found here: http://www.seeingpixels.org/2012/01/cyanogenmod-9-music_16.html

I've disabled the stock music app (and restarted) and when I try to install the apk for the new app i get the error "an existing package by the same name with a conflicting signature is already installed".

Has anyone managed to get it working?


----------



## myers022 (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm having the same issue and could not find anyone talking about it, thought it was just me. Hope someone had success, I would really love to try the new music app.


----------



## joenilan (Oct 2, 2011)

dontlogmebro said:


> I'm trying to install the Cyanogenmod music app found here: http://www.seeingpix...9-music_16.html
> 
> I've disabled the stock music app (and restarted) and when I try to install the apk for the new app i get the error "an existing package by the same name with a conflicting signature is already installed".
> 
> Has anyone managed to get it working?


you have to remove the original Music.apk from /suystem/app first, otherwise it won't work

With ADB

adb shell rm /system/app
adb push Music.apk /system/app

With Root Explorer
Rename CM Music.apk to Music.apk and place on root of SD card
long click on it and select copy
now go into /system/app and mount as R/W
find Music.apk and delete or just paste and overwrite
make sure permissions are like the others...


----------



## dontlogmebro (Dec 10, 2011)

That worked! Thanks!

Just a reminder to others, you'll have to re-enable the music app under settings before you see a shortcut for the new music app.


----------



## dontlogmebro (Dec 10, 2011)

P.S. I wonder why the new music app wasn't included in CM9?


----------



## luvmanu (Jan 24, 2012)

dontlogmebro said:


> That worked! Thanks!
> 
> Just a reminder to others, you'll have to re-enable the music app under settings before you see a shortcut for the new music app.


how to re-enable the music app under settings? my apologies if this sounds to be too silly question


----------

